# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Do ketë luftë mes Turqisë dhe Izraelit?

## EuroStar1

*Cfar mendimi keni* 

*A do ket lufte mes dy shteteve Turqis dhe Izraelit ?*



_Komandot izraelite kanë sulmuar një flotë prej gjashtë anijesh që po bënte përpjekje për të kapërcyer bllokadën vënë Rripit të Gazës duke dërguar atje mijëra ton ushqime.

Ushtria izraelite tha se oficerët e tyre u sulmuan me thika dhe shkopinj, ndërsa ata u ulën në anije nga helikopterët.

Ata thonë se të paktën 10 aktivistë u vranë dhe katër izraelitë u plagosën.

Incidenti ndodhi në det në ujëra ndërkombëtare .

Pamjet televizive nga anija tregojnë oficerë izraelitë që mundohen të marrin kontrollin e personave në anije.

Gjatë gjithë javës Izraeli që mban të pushtuar dhe kontrollon ujrat territoriale të Gazës kishte bërë të ditur se nuk do të lejojë anijet të kalojnë. Ai e ka quajtur flotën një lëvizje politike të lirë dhe tha se ata që janë në bord do të çohen në Izrael dhe më pas do deportohen.

Reagime ndaj veprimit izraelit

Turqia ka protestuar ashpër kundër veprimit izraelit kundër autokolonës së ndihmës duke e përshkruar të papranueshme dhe duke thirrur ambasadorin izraelit në ministrinë e jashtme në Ankara për të dhënë shpjegime.

Autokolona e ndihmës ishte organizuar nga një organizatë bamirësie turke dhe shumica e aktivistëve në bord të gjashtë anijeve janë turq.

Policia ka patur vështirësi në kontrollimin e një turme protestuesish të zemëruar që u mblodhën jashtë konsullatës izraelite në Stamboll .

BE ndërkohë ka bërë thirrje për një hetim të plotë në veprimet e Izraelit kundër autokolonës.

Shefja e politikave të jashtme Catherine Ashton bëri të ditur se Izraeli duhet të hapë menjëherë kufijtë e Gazës./bbc/_



http://lajmpress.com/lajme/bota_rajoni/4699.html

...............

----------


## the admiral

> Cfar mendimi keni 
> 
> A do ket lufte mes dy shteteve Turqis dhe Izraelit ?


une mendoj se jo.
vendet islamike apo arabe, fatkeqesisht shikojne vetem interesat e tyre personale. jane te perçara.
sjellja e egjyptit ndaj palestinezeve eshte shembulli me i mire per kete.

----------


## EuroStar1

Une mendoj qe e ka mbush kupen Izraeli dhe kete here bota do lej babaxhanin e vjeter te merret me ato. Nuk ka lidhje jan apo jo musliman, thjesht e ka tepruar Izraeli
Po ja merr frymen pothuajse gjith botes

----------


## EuroStar1

No coment. Mori fund ket here Izraeli anija ka qen plot me zyrtar te nalt europs

----------


## ExTaSy

S`e besoj Izraeli nuk esht vetem ate se ka be krye ne vete ka krah te forte..

----------


## apacer

Po qfar lufte bre bac veq me nis Turki ni ushtar anej Izraeli e shenon kapitullimin

----------


## TetovaMas

Turqia si fuqia me e madhe e paktit NATO ...  nuk bene lufte me Izraelin . Ekziston mundesia qe ne ushtrine turke te kete udheheqes jahudi .

----------


## EuroStar1

_ATHINE- Greqia informon se ka anuluar manovrat ajrore me aviacionin izraelit për shkak të sulmit të flotës ndërkombëtare e cila ishte nisur drejt rripit të Gazës, për të dërguar atje mijëra ton ushqime.

Lajmi është bërë i ditur për agjencinë italiane të lajmeve ANSA nga një zëdhënës i ministrisë së Mbrojtjes greke, i cili ka saktësuar se manovrat “'Minoan 2010' kishin nisur më 25 maj dhe duhej të përfundonin më 3 qershor.

Gjithashtu është shtyrë dhe një takim i shefit të shtabit të përgjithshëm izraelit i cili ishte parashikuar të vizitonte Athinën, bëjnë të ditur burime nga qeveria greke. Ndërkohë ambasadori izraelit është thirur në një takim në ministrinë e Jashtme për të dhënë shpjegime mbi atë cfarë ka ndodhur. Ndërkohë mësohet se në flotën ndërkombëtare ka pasur dhe shtetas grekë të cilët nuk i dihet ende fati i tyre.

Komandot izraelite sulmuan sot në mëngjes një flotë prej gjashtë anijesh që po bënte përpjekje për të kapërcyer bllokadën vënë Rripit të Gazës duke dërguar atje mijëra ton ushqime.Deri tani raportohen 19 aktivistë të vdekur dhe 10 të plagosur. Anijet u nisen nga gjiri i Qipros dhe mbartin 10 mijë tonë ndihma për Gazën e bllokuar.
(s.g/BalkanWeb)_

----------


## Kinney

> Turku do sudoje krejt boten edh ka me hap sheriati edhe nvatikan e jeruzalem


LOL,

pse me eurostar, te di me te zgjuar se kaq,
mendon se plasin kaq kollaj luftrat per nje incident ushtarak?
Luftrat plasin sepse jane te planifikuara me kohe, jo per pune budalliqesh.

----------


## EuroStar1

> LOL,
> 
> pse me eurostar, te di me te zgjuar se kaq,
> mendon se plasin kaq kollaj luftrat per nje incident ushtarak?
> Luftrat plasin sepse jane te planifikuara me kohe, jo per pune budalliqesh.


Ky eshte thjesht nje opinion dhe mos te duket cudi me ate mendje qe kan turqit, vetem per luft mendojn dhe kan te drejte, nuk duhet tja ulin koken tjetrit
p.s cito postimet e mija dhe jo te tjereve dhe me drejtohesh mua.
Pershendetje

----------


## muslimani72

si duket erdogani ka mare persiper ta shkatroje rjetin terorist cifut, dalangadale ka filluar te vloje kupa, erdogani e ka pastruar ushtrine e vete nga cifutet te cilet i kishtre vendosur udheheqesia komuniste qe ishte para erdoganit ne pushtet.

kur eshte ne pyetje teroro cifut ndaj muslimaneve ,turqive nuk ju intereson as natoja ,as BE  e as USA  turqia ka kapacitet te shkatroje izraelin e vogel, ata cifutet e dine sa e kane kapacitetin dhe tani si duket ju eshte afruar fundi.

me kete e bejne cifutet si duket e arsyetojne FARAONIN DHE HITLERIN

----------


## Kinney

> Ky eshte thjesht nje opinion dhe mos te duket cudi me ate mendje qe kan turqit, vetem per luft mendojn dhe kan te drejte, nuk duhet tja ulin koken tjetrit
> p.s cito postimet e mija dhe jo te tjereve dhe me drejtohesh mua.
> Pershendetje


Ok me fal gabimi im,
une i njoh turqit se i kam pat ne shkolle,
por puna eshte se politika e jashtme diktohet nga te tjere faktore, si psh NATO.

----------


## daniel00

I Duhet dhene nje mesim Erdoganit qe hidhet si Erjon Braçe ne parlament . 

Votova po , megjithese turqit bejne si te forte me te dobetit si Greqia , kurse me Izraelin kane per tu treguar njesoj si gjithe islamiket , frikacake qaramane dhe do te na shurdhojne veshet me te drejtat e njeriut qe gezojne xhihadistet me te cilet kane mbushur anijet . 

Videoja tregon se me te vene kemben komandoja izraelite pritet me goditje pa pushim , ironia eshte qe po godasin me bishta druri per sopata ...

Edhe qe te mendosh qe do i çonin ne Palestine se vdiqen palestinezet per te ngrene dru  :perqeshje:  . 

Pra shkurt po sulmojne duke perdorur ndihmat e tyre  .

----------


## Gj.Fishta

Shpresoj qe do te kete lufte.


Partia e Drejtësis ne Turqi nuk eshte Rastësi, kete Erdoani dhe Abudallahi e din me mir se çdo kush !

----------


## muslimani72

> Shpresoj qe do te kete lufte.
> 
> 
> Partia e Drejtësis ne Turqi nuk eshte Rastësi, kete Erdoani dhe Abudallahi e din me mir se çdo kush !


edhe une u bashkangjitem shpresave tuaja dhe shume muslimaneve tjere, tani ra e na u oa kush eshte teroriste dhe nga kush vuan bota

----------


## EuroStar1

Une mendoj qe kete here Turqit do hakmerren ndaj izraelit dhe izraeli nuk do ket mbeshtetje nga nje mas e gjer perendimore, pra perendimoret do qendrojn indiferent ndaj asaj qe Turqia do ta shkatrroj perfundimisht mizorin e hebrejve

----------


## muslimani72

> Une mendoj qe kete here Turqit do hakmerren ndaj izraelit dhe izraeli nuk do ket mbeshtetje nga nje mas e gjer perendimore, pra perendimoret do qendrojn indiferent ndaj asaj qe Turqia do ta shkatrroj perfundimisht mizorin e hebrejve


edhe une kshu mendoj ,sepse edhe evropa dhe e gjithe bota vuan nga iditsirat e cifuteve

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Ja i ra turqia izraelit , e cfare behet pastaj?
Kujtoni se kjo eshte zgjidhja e duhur?

Izraeli ben si i forte ,jo se eshte i forte por sepse ka mbeshtetjen e fuqise me te madhe ne bote , e para asaj fuqie edhe turqia ska guxim te dali. Kjo eshte e gjitha.
Mgjth jam i sigurte qe nqs nje lufte midis turqise dhe izraelit behet , me gjithe bombat atomike qe ka izraeli , turku i shkel ne jeruzalem brenda dites . 

Izraelit ska per ti ardh fundi nga turqia , por nga te gjitha vendet e botes , kur ato te gjitha do bien dakort se veprimet e izraelit jane te papranueshme. 
Sot nxehet greqia , turqia , e neser nxehet anglia , gjermania ,franca e pse jo rusia bashke me kinen.

----------


## sdi-gja

budallek i israelit se s'ka pune ne ujera internacionale po per Turkofilat e Arabofilat ketu, shikoni kete: http://www.science.co.il/nobel.asp

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Ja i ra turqia izraelit , e cfare behet pastaj?
> Kujtoni se kjo eshte zgjidhja e duhur?
> 
> Izraeli ben si i forte ,jo se eshte i forte por sepse ka mbeshtetjen e fuqise me te madhe ne bote , e para asaj fuqie edhe turqia ska guxim te dali. Kjo eshte e gjitha.
> Mgjth jam i sigurte qe nqs nje lufte midis turqise dhe izraelit behet , me gjithe bombat atomike qe ka izraeli , turku i shkel ne jeruzalem brenda dites . 
> 
> Izraelit ska per ti ardh fundi nga turqia , por nga te gjitha vendet e botes , kur ato te gjitha do bien dakort se veprimet e izraelit jane te papranueshme. 
> Sot nxehet greqia , turqia , e neser nxehet anglia , gjermania ,franca e pse jo rusia bashke me kinen.


Turqia, deri me sot ka luftuar me katunaret e Greqise e katunaret Kurd.Ndersa Izraeli ka 40 vjet qe lufton me katunaret qe ka pereth,e mund te luftoje edhe me katunaret Turq.
Nje ushteri e forte o e fuqishme duhet te kete:
1)Mundesi financjare,o thjesht leke.
2)Bindjen e ushterise,idealin qe nje ushtar di per se lufton.

Lufta nuk behet me hallve llokume o uzo,dhe se i ke me shumic.

----------

